# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  αεροσυμπιεστής (κομπρεσέρ) πρόβλημα εκκίνησης

## MikeNick

Καλημέρα.
Έχω ένα κομπρεσέρ ιμάντα με αεροφυλάκιο 50lt και μοτέρ 2HP. Το έχω πολλά χρόνια, ίσως πάνω από 30. Το έχω δουλέψει πολύ κυρίως βάφοντας, και αν και μικρό, έχω κάνει πάρα πολλά βαψίματα με το πιστόλι. Βέβαια είναι μικρό, μόλις 50 λίτρα και με μερικά ψεκάσματα παίρνει μπρος για να ξαναγεμίσει με αποτέλεσμα να με καθυστερεί. Τέλος πάντων, τη δουλειά του την έκανε παρόλο που ήταν "της υπομονής". Τα τελευταία χρόνια σταδιακά άρχισε να ζορίζεται να ξεκινήσει. Έπρεπε να περιστρέφω γρήγορα τη μεγάλη τροχαλία τη στιγμή της εκκίνησης για να πάρει μπροστά. Αν δεν το βοηθούσα "μούγκριζε" και πέταγε το θερμικό. Τώρα τελευταία ούτε με βοήθεια ξεκινάει.
Έχω δοκιμάσει μέχρι τώρα:
- Άλλαξα τα 2 ρουλεμάν του ρότορα. Τα δικά του ήταν ελαφρά φαγωμένα. Υπέθεσα ότι επειδή τα ρουλεμάν είχαν λίγο τζόγο, ο ρότορας πλησίαζε τα τυλίγματα, μαγνητιζόταν πολύ και "κόλλαγε". Τα αντικατέστησα με 2  ιαπωνικά KOYO. Καμία διαφορά.
- Άλλαξα τον ιμάντα. Είχε Α37 940. Περιέργως δεν είχε ξεχειλώσει αλλά μικρύνει λίγο η εσωτ. περίμετρος σε περίπου 920 χιλιοστά. Στα πλαϊνά της διατομής του ήταν κάπως γυαλισμένος αλλά δεν γλιστρούσε στις τροχαλίες. Σκέφτηκα μήπως "σφήνωνε" μέσα στα αυλάκια των τροχαλιών. Τον αντικατέστησα με ένα νούμερο μεγαλύτερο, τον Α38 965 για να έχω περιθώριο να τεντώσω/λασκάρω το μοτέρ στους οδηγούς αφού με τον παλιό ιμάντα το μοτέρ ήταν τέρμα κοντά στο κυλινδροπίστονο με αποτέλεσμα σχεδόν να μη μπορώ να βάλω τον ιμάντα με τις βίδες του μοτέρ ξεσφιγμένες. Καμία διαφορά με τον νέο ιμάντα.
- Πριν από τα παραπάνω, μέτρησα τον πυκνωτή εκκίνησης που είναι 40mF/450V. Τον βρήκα 39,1mF. Με φίλο του δώσαμε ρεύμα από πρίζα με καλώδιο και μετά τον δοκιμάσαμε βραχυκυκλώνοντας τους ακροδέκτες. Έκανε δυνατό τσαφ. Χθες τον έστειλα σε ηλεκτρονικό να τον ελέγξει.
- Γυρίζοντας με το χέρι τη μεγάλη τροχαλία του κυλινδροπίστονου νιώθεις σε κάποιο σημείο της διαδρομής του εμβόλου να αυξάνει αρκετά η αντίσταση, κάτι σαν τους βενζινοκινητήρες που στο πάνω νεκρό σημείο που το έμβολο συμπιέζει το καύσιμο, αυξάνει η αντίσταση. Σε σύγκριση, του φίλου το TOROS 3HP/150lt δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου αντίσταση σε κάποιο σημείο της διαδρομής, οπότε υποθέσαμε ότι μπορεί να είναι κάπως φραγμένη η ανεπίστροφη βαλβίδα που βρίσκεται στην είσοδο του αεροφυλακίου ή το φίλτρο εισαγωγής αέρα στο κυλινδροπίστονο. Ξεβίδωσα και απομάκρυνα φίλτρο και χάλκινο σωληνάκι που οδηγεί τον αέρα από το κυλινδροπίστονο προς το αεροφυλάκιο και σχεδόν έφυγε η αντίσταση κατά την περιστροφή με το χέρι της τροχαλίας. Τώρα, δεν μπορεί πάλι να ξεκινήσει μόνο του. Κάνει να γυρίσει αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνει να ανεβάσει στροφές, όμως αν βοηθήσω περιστρέφοντας γρήγορα τη τροχαλία με το χέρι, ξεκινάει το κομπρεσέρ. Αν ξαναβιδώσω το μπρούτζινο σωληνάκι πάνω στην έξοδο του κυλινδροπίστονου, δεν ξεκινάει ούτε με βοήθεια και ρίχνει το θερμικό.

Να σημειώσω ότι 1) τα τυλίγματα του στάτη τα μέτρησα με πολύμετρο και δίνουν μια τιμή γύρω στα 5-6 Ohm. Ο ρότορας είναι βαμμένος με κάτι σαν καφέ μίνιο που δεν ξέρω τι προσφέρει, αν δηλ. είναι κάποιο μονωτικό ή αν είναι μπογιά για προστασία από σκουριά. Σε κάποια σημεία έχει φύγει το χρώμα αυτό ή έχει κάποιες γραμμές. 2) Τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατήρησα ότι ξεβιδώνοντας κάτω από το τανκ (αεροφυλάκιο) τη βίδα για να φύγει το νερό από μέσα, στα δάχτυλα κόλλαγε λάδι. Αρχικά δεν έδωσα σημασία αλλά τώρα που το ξανασκέφθηκα υποθέτω ότι έχουν φαγωθεί τα ελατήρια του εμβόλου και περνάει λάδι από το έμβολο στον αέρα που στέλνει στο τανκ. Πάντως η στάθμη λαδιού φαίνεται εντάξει από το γυάλινο ματάκι, επομένως η ποσότητα λαδιού που διαφεύγει είναι μικρή. 3) χωρίς ιμάντα δηλ. αποσυνδεμένο το μοτέρ από το κυλινδροπίστονο (χωρίς φορτίο) ξεκινά και γυρίζει.

Η αίσθηση που μου δίνει το κομπρεσέρ, είναι ότι ο ηλεκτροκινητήρας των 2HP έχει γίνει πολύ αδύναμος και ζορίζεται πολύ έστω και με ελάχιστο φορτίο.

Παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες.

Πριν πάρει τον δρόμο χωρίς επιστροφή και επειδή οικονομικά δεν είμαι για καινούργια αγορά, είπα να του δώσω εδώ μια τελευταία ευκαιρία.

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## νεκταριοος

Εγω πρωσοπικα θα του εβαζα ενα καινουργιο πυκνωτη 40 μφ που εχει, και την παλια τροχαλια την δικια του(αφου την επερνα λιγο με γυαλοχαρτο). Τωρα αν δεν το θελεις , χαρισε το οχι πεταμα. Με την αυξηση της τροχαλιας εστω κ ενα χιλιοστο κ τον πυκνωτη σιγουρα μπωρει να μην ξεκιναει,(ετσι αυξησες της στροφες στο συμιεστη ,αλλα θελεις περισοτερη δυναμη. και μην ξεχναμε, πολλα πραγματα κανουν την διαφορα. Α και σωστος για τα ρουλεμαν.

----------


## νεκταριοος

40μφ 450βολτ ο πυκνοτης . τα τυλιγματα φαινωνται οκ.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αλλαξε το λαστιχο του ανεπιστροφου.
Μετα απο τοσα χρονια, αποκλειεται να απομονωνει σωστα.
Το παλιο λαστιχο μπορει να σου καψει μοτερ σε πολυ λιγο χρονο

----------


## MikeNick

> Εγω πρωσοπικα θα του εβαζα ενα καινουργιο πυκνωτη 40 μφ που εχει, και την παλια τροχαλια την δικια του(αφου την επερνα λιγο με γυαλοχαρτο). Τωρα αν δεν το θελεις , χαρισε το οχι πεταμα. Με την αυξηση της τροχαλιας εστω κ ενα χιλιοστο κ τον πυκνωτη σιγουρα μπωρει να μην ξεκιναει,(ετσι αυξησες της στροφες στο συμιεστη ,αλλα θελεις περισοτερη δυναμη. και μην ξεχναμε, πολλα πραγματα κανουν την διαφορα. Α και σωστος για τα ρουλεμαν.


Δεν άλλαξα τροχαλία, ιμάντα άλλαξα. Και με τον παλιό, και με τον καινούργιο ιμάντα, ίδια ακριβώς συμπεριφορά. Τροχαλίες δεν πείραξα. Πυκνωτή θα βάλω ένα καινούργιο.

----------


## MikeNick

> Αλλαξε το λαστιχο του ανεπιστροφου.
> Μετα απο τοσα χρονια, αποκλειεται να απομονωνει σωστα.
> Το παλιο λαστιχο μπορει να σου καψει μοτερ σε πολυ λιγο χρονο


Που είναι αυτό το λάστιχο; Φλάντζα είναι;

----------


## AKHS

Μήπως έχει απομαγνητιστεί ο ρότορας;

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Που είναι αυτό το λάστιχο; Φλάντζα είναι;


Διπλα στον πρεσοστατη θα βρεις αυτο το εξαρτημα:
http://e-agrotis.com.gr/index.php?ro...roduct_id=9988
Μεσα εχει ενα λαστιχακι το οποιο απομονωνει την πιεση του καζανιου απο την κεφαλη. 
Οταν χαλαει αυτο το λαστιχακι, δεν μπορει να ξεκινησει το μοτερ γιατι ο κυλινδρος εχει πιεση, οποτε το μοτερ ζοριζεται μεχρι να καει.
Αλλαξε αυτο το λαστιχακι *(εννοειται το κυκλωμα και το καζανι να μην εχει καθολου αερα!!!!!!)
*Αν δεν βγαζεις ακρη ή εχεις αμφιβολιες , αλλαξε ολοκληρη την ανεπιστροφη -φθηνη ειναι!

----------


## MikeNick

Σε δοκιμή με το δοχείο (καζάνι) εντελώς άδειο, το κομπρεσέρ δεν ξεκινάει. Και όπως περιέγραψα, με το μπρουτζοσωληνάκι (που φεύγει από τη κεφαλή και στέλνει αέρα στο δοχείο) αποσυνδεδεμένο από την κεφαλή, το μοτέρ χωρίς να το βοηθήσω με το χέρι, δεν ξεκινάει. Πάει να ξεκινήσει αλλά δεν έχει δύναμη. Χωρίς φίλτρο αέρα εισαγωγής και σωληνάκι εξαγωγής προς καζάνι. Στη φωτό το σωληνάκι εξόδου αέρα από κεφαλή προς δοχείο. Ξεβίδωσα τις 2 αλλενόβιδες και απομάκρυνα λίγο το σωληνάκι. Πρακτικά το σύστημα μοτέρ-κεφαλής χωρίς φορτίο. Αλλά τίποτα. 
DSCF0117.jpgDSCF0104.jpg

----------


## MikeNick

> Μήπως έχει απομαγνητιστεί ο ρότορας;


Δηλαδή; Τι μπορεί να γίνεται αν απομαγνητίστηκε;

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Σε δοκιμή με το δοχείο (καζάνι) εντελώς άδειο, το κομπρεσέρ δεν ξεκινάει. Και όπως περιέγραψα, με το μπρουτζοσωληνάκι (που φεύγει από τη κεφαλή και στέλνει αέρα στο δοχείο) αποσυνδεδεμένο από την κεφαλή, το μοτέρ χωρίς να το βοηθήσω με το χέρι, δεν ξεκινάει. Πάει να ξεκινήσει αλλά δεν έχει δύναμη. Χωρίς φίλτρο αέρα εισαγωγής και σωληνάκι εξαγωγής προς καζάνι. Στη φωτό το σωληνάκι εξόδου αέρα από κεφαλή προς δοχείο. Ξεβίδωσα τις 2 αλλενόβιδες και απομάκρυνα λίγο το σωληνάκι. Πρακτικά το σύστημα μοτέρ-κεφαλής χωρίς φορτίο. Αλλά τίποτα. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49163Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49164



Μηπως εχει κολλησει η κεφαλη?
Παιζει να ανοιξεις την εξαγωγη (τις 2 βιδες ψηλα στην κεφαλη) και να κερασεις λιγο λαδι μεσα, μηπως την εχεις φαει απο ελατηρια?

Εκανες συντηρηση?
-Του αλλαζες λαδια? 
-Τσεκαρες σταθμη?
-Αδειαζες τα νερα απο το καζανι?

----------


## AKHS

> Δηλαδή; Τι μπορεί να γίνεται αν απομαγνητίστηκε;


Αν απομαγνητίστηκε απλά δεν θα γυρίζει το μοτέρ σου. Ο ρότορας σου όπως βλέπω στην φωτογραφία δεν έχει τυλίγματα για να περνάει ρεύμα και να δημιουργεί μαγνητικό πεδίο.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Όταν γεμίσει και ενεργήσει διακοπή ο πρεσσοστάτης, ακούγεται το ξεφύσημα που αδειάζει τον σωλήνα από το συμπιεστή στην ανεπίστροφη;

----------


## νεκταριοος

εγω απο τα ολιγα λεω για πυκνωτη  . σωστη η παρατηρηση του κ Τασου στο ποστ 13 αν σταματαει ΣΩΣΤΑ το αντεπισροφο μεγαλη δουλεια αλλα αφου μας λες οτι εβγαλες το σωληνα απο το κοφλερ που παει στο καζανι κ δεν ξεκιναει τωτε  ειναι πυκνωτης Αυτος δεινει στο πρωτευων τυλιγμα εκκινησης   και μετα συνεχειζει το λειτουργειας

----------


## MikeNick

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Μετά από συμβουλή για έλεγχο των πηνίων του μοτέρ, έβγαλα τον ιμάντα, έμεινε δηλ. σκέτο το μοτέρ με την τροχαλία του. Δηλαδή μηδενικό φορτίο πάνω του. Το μοτέρ ξεκινάει και γυρίζει στις στροφές του (λογικά κάπου 2800/min). Με ένα ξύλο-τάκο ακούμπησα πάνω στη τροχαλία ασκώντας σταδιακά πίεση για να το φρενάρω. Με πολύ λίγη πίεση το σταμάτησα. Το μοτέρ δεν έχει δύναμη, είναι ξεψυχισμένο.

----------


## AKHS

Για να περιστραφεί ένα ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ χρειάζεται να αλληλεπιδράσουν δυο  μαγνητικά πεδία ένα του στατορα και ένα του ρότορα. Αφού  είναι οκ ο μαγνήτης του ροτορα σου τότε το πρόβλημα ειναι στα πηνία του στάτορα

----------


## MikeNick

Πως ξέρω ότι ο ρότορας είναι εντάξει; (δεν έχει πηνία ούτε καλώδια σύνδεσης, ένα μασίφ κομάτι είναι). Πως τον ελέγχω;
DSCF0128.jpg
Τα πηνία του στάτορα τα μετράω με ωμόμετρο περίπου 5-7 Ohm, θα τα ξαναμετρήσω. Από ότι διάβασα αυτό με τη κάπως μεγαλύτερη ωμική αντίσταση είναι το εκκίνησης. Τον πυκνωτή τον μετράω 39,1μF, κοντά στην ονομαστική των 40. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον μετράω οκ και αφού περιστραφεί και δουλέψει το μοτερ να έχει πρόβλημα ο πυκνωτής και να απορροφά ενέργεια-δύναμη;
DSCF0123.jpgDSCF0127.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

κανε και μια αμπερομετρηση να δεις τι τραβαει οταν γυρναει ελεύθερα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## AKHS

> Πως ξέρω ότι ο ρότορας είναι εντάξει; (δεν έχει πηνία ούτε καλώδια σύνδεσης, ένα μασίφ κομάτι είναι). Πως τον ελέγχω;
> DSCF0128.jpg
> Τα πηνία του στάτορα τα μετράω με ωμόμετρο περίπου 5-7 Ohm, θα τα ξαναμετρήσω. Από ότι διάβασα αυτό με τη κάπως μεγαλύτερη ωμική αντίσταση είναι το εκκίνησης. Τον πυκνωτή τον μετράω 39,1μF, κοντά στην ονομαστική των 40. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον μετράω οκ και αφού περιστραφεί και δουλέψει το μοτερ να έχει πρόβλημα ο πυκνωτής και να απορροφά ενέργεια-δύναμη;
> DSCF0123.jpgDSCF0127.jpg


Ναι δεν έχει καλώδια γιατί είναι ένας μαγνήτης καλώδια έχουν οι ηλεκτρομαγνήτες. Τι εννοείς πως τον ελέγχεις; ένας τρόπος υπάρχει μόνο  αν κολλάει  επάνω του κάποιο μέταλλο. Αυτά σταδιακά με τα χρόνια χάνουν την ένταση τους και εξασθενούν. Κάποτε είχα δει ένα βίντεο πως τα μαγνητίζουν ξανά αν το βρω θα το ανεβάσω

----------


## MikeNick

> κανε και μια αμπερομετρηση να δεις τι τραβαει οταν γυρναει ελεύθερα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ελεύθερα δηλ. χωρίς ιμάντα/φορτίο;

----------


## MikeNick

> Ναι δεν έχει καλώδια γιατί είναι ένας μαγνήτης καλώδια έχουν οι ηλεκτρομαγνήτες. Τι εννοείς πως τον ελέγχεις; ένας τρόπος υπάρχει μόνο  αν κολλάει  επάνω του κάποιο μέταλλο. Αυτά σταδιακά με τα χρόνια χάνουν την ένταση τους και εξασθενούν. Κάποτε είχα δει ένα βίντεο πως τα μαγνητίζουν ξανά αν το βρω θα το ανεβάσω


Αν έχει εξασθενήσει τότε δικαιολογείται να έχει γίνει τόσο αδύναμο; Το έχω στο εξοχικό γκαράζ. Πάω να το ελέγξω και να απαντήσω. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## MikeNick

Μετρήσεις όπως φαίνονται στη φωτο. Τα πηνία νομίζω ότι είναι οκ (το άθροισμα των 2 πηνίων ξεφεύγει λίγο λόγω των ακροδεκτών/καλωδίων του πολύμετρου που δεν έκαναν τέλεια επαφή.

Ο ρότορας δεν έχει καθόλου μαγνητισμό. Πλησίασα ένα καρφί και ούτε που κατάλαβα έλξη. Το άφησα πάνω του και έπεσε.

Σε λειτουργία το μοτέρ αφού το βοήθησα να περιστραφεί στην εκκίνηση, μέτρησα στα καλώδια στους ακροδέκτες του πυκνωτή 356V AC.

DSCF0139.jpg
DSCF0142.jpg
DSCF0144.jpg

----------


## νεκταριοος

Πυκνωτης καινουργιος ?

----------


## AKHS

Η βλάβη σου είναι προφανής για μένα μη ψάχνεις άδικα αλλού.... Το μοτέρ  σου λειτουργεί με ένα πηνίο σταθερό και ένα μαγνήτη στον ροτορα.  Υπάρχουν μοτέρ που έχουν το αντίθετο δηλαδή μαγνήτες σταθερούς και πηνίο  στον ροτορα 
 Ο ρότορας σου έχασε σταδιακά τον μαγνητισμό του

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Η βλάβη σου είναι προφανής για μένα μη ψάχνεις άδικα αλλού.... Το μοτέρ  σου λειτουργεί με ένα πηνίο σταθερό και ένα μαγνήτη στον ροτορα.  Υπάρχουν μοτέρ που έχουν το αντίθετο δηλαδή μαγνήτες σταθερούς και πηνίο  στον ροτορα 
>  Ο ρότορας σου έχασε σταδιακά τον μαγνητισμό του


Ο κινητήρας αυτός δεν έχει ΜΑΓΝΗΤΕΣ

----------

mikemtb73 (27-06-22)

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*MikeNick* 
 Μιχάλη υπάρχει δυνατότητα μετακίνησης των καπακιών του κινητήρα (έστω και λίγο) το λέω αυτό γιατί έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι αν τα διάκενα μεταξύ ρότορα και στάτη δεν είναι ομοιόμορφα (*) δεν λειτουργεί σωστά ο κινητήρας.
(*)Σ΄αυτό συνηγορεί  το ξεβάψιμο του ρότορα στο μπροστινό μέρος.

----------


## MikeNick

> Η βλάβη σου είναι προφανής για μένα μη ψάχνεις άδικα αλλού.... Το μοτέρ  σου λειτουργεί με ένα πηνίο σταθερό και ένα μαγνήτη στον ροτορα.  Υπάρχουν μοτέρ που έχουν το αντίθετο δηλαδή μαγνήτες σταθερούς και πηνίο  στον ροτορα 
>  Ο ρότορας σου έχασε σταδιακά τον μαγνητισμό του


Δεν έχει μαγνητισμένο ρότορα. Ο ρότορας αποτελείται απο σιδηρά ελάσματα σε ελικοειδή διάταξη. Όπως π.χ. στους ανεμιστήρες. Η περιστροφή δημιουργείται από την επιρροή των πεδίων του στάτη πάνω στα σιδηρά ελάσματα του ρότορα.

----------


## MikeNick

> Πυκνωτης καινουργιος ?


Δοκίμασα και με καινούργιο, όπως και με τον δικό του που δεν έχει πρόβλημα.
Περιέργως, αφού ξανατοποθέτησα το ρότορα μέσα στο μοτέρ και το ξαναέβαλα πάνω στη βάση του κομπρεσέρ και με το δικό του πυκνωτή, και ΧΩΡΙΣ ΙΜΑΝΤΑ, δηλ. το μοτέρ μόνο του χωρίς φορτίο, ξεκινάει όπως και πριν, με τη διαφορά ότι τώρα ΔΕΝ μπορούσα να το φρενάρω με ένα ξύλο όπως πριν λίγο καιρό. Το ξύλο ζεσταινόταν από την τριβή της πίεσης αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το φρενάρω. Το μοτέρ λοιπόν φαίνεται οκ και πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αρχικά με λίγη δύναμη στο ξύλο το σταματούσα.
Με ιμάντα πάνω του και στη κεφαλή, δεν μπορεί να πάρει στροφές αν δεν το βοηθήσω περιστρέφοντας τη μεγάλη τροχαλία.
Οπότε τώρα έχω λύσει τη κεφαλή με το κυλινδροπίστονο για να ελέγξω ανεπίστροφες φίλτρου εισαγωγής και εισόδου δοχείου και ακόμη ελατήρια εμβόλου αφού περνάει λάδι πάνω από το έμβολο. Το λάδι που έβγαλα ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση αλλά μάλλον πολύ παραπάνω από τη στάθμη του γυάλινου ματιού και ίσως αυτό να προξένησε την διαρροή λαδιού πάνω από το έμβολο και από εκεί προς το δοχείο.
Τα ρουλεμάν του στροφάλου είναι οκ χωρίς τζόγους.

----------


## MikeNick

> *MikeNick* 
>  Μιχάλη υπάρχει δυνατότητα μετακίνησης των καπακιών του κινητήρα (έστω και λίγο) το λέω αυτό γιατί έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι αν τα διάκενα μεταξύ ρότορα και στάτη δεν είναι ομοιόμορφα (*) δεν λειτουργεί σωστά ο κινητήρας.
> (*)Σ΄αυτό συνηγορεί  το ξεβάψιμο του ρότορα στο μπροστινό μέρος.


Πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο. Πιθανόν να έφταιγε αυτό (παράπλευρο κεντράρισμα) όταν μπορούσα να σταματήσω το μοτέρ χωρις φορτίο με ένα ξύλο με ελάχιστη δύναμη. Τώρα που το ξαναμοντάρισα πιθανόν να "έκατσε" σωστά στο κέντρο του στάτη ο ρότορας αφού με το ξύλινο τάκο με όση δύναμη έβαλα δεν μπορούσα να το φρενάρω.
Η καφέ μπογιά είναι απλό χρώμα για προστασία από σκουριά των σιδηρών στοιχείων του ρότορα; Να τη βγάλω και να περάσω το ρότορα μια λεπτή στρώση από διάφανο βερνίκι μετάλλου για προστασία;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο. Πιθανόν να έφταιγε αυτό (παράπλευρο κεντράρισμα) όταν μπορούσα να σταματήσω το μοτέρ χωρις φορτίο με ένα ξύλο με ελάχιστη δύναμη. Τώρα που το ξαναμοντάρισα πιθανόν να "έκατσε" σωστά στο κέντρο του στάτη ο ρότορας αφού με το ξύλινο τάκο με όση δύναμη έβαλα δεν μπορούσα να το φρενάρω.
> Η καφέ μπογιά είναι απλό χρώμα Ναιγια προστασία από σκουριά των σιδηρών στοιχείων του ρότορα; Να τη βγάλω και να περάσω το ρότορα μια λεπτή στρώση από διάφανο βερνίκι μετάλλου για προστασία;


Να περάσεις με αραιό χρώμα ή βερνίκι εκεί μόνο που έχει ξεβάψει.

----------


## MikeNick

Εντάξει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Το καλό κεντράρισμα πετυχαίνεται με φίλερ αλλά προφανώς δεν υπάρχουν θυρίδες εισόδου του φίλερ, για βάνε ένα αμπερόμετρο και εκεί που ΄΄τραβά ΄΄το λιγότερο ρεύμα σφιγκεις τα καπάκια.

----------


## MikeNick

Καλημέρα, τα 2 πλαϊνά καπάκια έχουν από μία κυκλική υποδοχή (πατούρα) και από μια αντίστοιχη κυκλική προεξοχή έχει σε κάθε πλευρά το σώμα του μοτέρ (στη φωτό είναι το κυκλικό δαχτυλίδι). Σπρώχνοντας προς τα μέσα τα 2 καπάκια αυτά πάνε και θηλυκώνουν στις προεξοχές χωρίς να μπορείς να τα κουνήσεις πάνω-κάτω έστω και ελάχιστα, δηλ. με μηδενικό τζόγο. Μόνο περιστροφή μπορείς να κάνεις στα καπάκια για να ευθυγραμμιστούν οι τρύπες για τις ντίζες-βίδες, και αυτή τη περιστροφή με χτύπημα με ματσόλα απαλά δηλ. με δυσκολία. Ακόμη, οι φωλιές των ρουλεμάν στα καπάκια είναι σφιχτές με μηδενικό τζόγο. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει καθόλου "play" για κεντράρισμα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Καλημέρα, τα 2 πλαϊνά καπάκια έχουν από μία κυκλική υποδοχή (πατούρα) και από μια αντίστοιχη κυκλική προεξοχή έχει σε κάθε πλευρά το σώμα του μοτέρ (στη φωτό είναι το κυκλικό δαχτυλίδι). Σπρώχνοντας προς τα μέσα τα 2 καπάκια αυτά πάνε και θηλυκώνουν στις προεξοχές χωρίς να μπορείς να τα κουνήσεις πάνω-κάτω έστω και ελάχιστα, δηλ. με μηδενικό τζόγο. Μόνο περιστροφή μπορείς να κάνεις στα καπάκια για να ευθυγραμμιστούν οι τρύπες για τις ντίζες-βίδες, και αυτή τη περιστροφή με χτύπημα με ματσόλα απαλά δηλ. με δυσκολία. Ακόμη, οι φωλιές των ρουλεμάν στα καπάκια είναι σφιχτές με μηδενικό τζόγο. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει καθόλου "play" για κεντράρισμα.


Αν έχουν πατούρα τα καπάκια μάλλον δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα σχετικά με τα διάκενα.
Τα καπάκια τα έβαλες στη θέση που ήταν (τα ποντοπόρησες ) πριν τα βγάλεις;

----------


## MikeNick

> Αν έχουν πατούρα τα καπάκια μάλλον δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα σχετικά με τα διάκενα.
> Τα καπάκια τα έβαλες στη θέση που ήταν (τα ποντοπόρησες ) πριν τα βγάλεις;


Ναι, είχα σημαδέψει με μολύβι καπάκια και περίβλημα στάτη.

----------


## MikeNick

Έχω ανοίξει το συμπιεστή. Είχε λάδια στο πάνω μέρος του εμβόλου, στις ανεπίστροφες λάμες (θυρίδες εισαγωγής-εξαγωγής αέρα) και στη κεφαλή.
Είχα σίγουρα βάλει πολύ παραπάνω λάδι από όσο έπρεπε.
Ο κύλινδρος δεν φαίνεται να έχει φθορές όπως και το έμβολο. Έχει 3 ελατήρια, 2 συμπίεσης και ένα 3ο αποκάτω, του λαδιού. Στο μεσαίο ελατήριο δηλ. στο 2ο συμπίεσης, έχει σπάσει ένα μικρό κομμάτι του που δεν βρήκα πουθενά μέσα, αλλά βρήκα ρινίσματα ψιλά.
Τώρα ψάχνω ελατήριο.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μιχάλη,
μιας κι άνοιξες το συμπιεστή θα σου πρότεινα, αν δεν το ΄χεις κάνει ήδη, ν΄ αλλάξεις και τα 3 ελατήρια,
καθόσον αν τ΄ ένα έχει καταστραφεί και τ΄ άλλα θα ΄χουν ή θα βγάλουν πρόβλημα αργά ή γρήγορα.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

